# Best Philly Cheese steak???



## LUVourMarriotts (Aug 14, 2007)

We will be heading to MFV on 8/18.  One day next week, we plan to make the drive to Philadelphia for a day trip and sightseeing.  It is my first trip to Philadelphia.

I am definitely interested in getting a Philly Cheese steak while I'm there.  I was wondering where everyone thinks I should go.  Should I go to either Geno's or Pat's, or are they just the places that everyone knows?

I like thinly sliced steak that is chopped so you can actually bite without having to use your teeth as a knife.  Just in case that helps.

I can't imagine a better sub than a USA Subs Steak Bomb in Derry, NH, but I'll give it a shot!!

Thanks for your input.


----------



## gjaques (Aug 14, 2007)

We also like Jim's.  Have never found cheesesteaks anywhere as good as in Phillie.
Greg


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 14, 2007)

Whenever I go to Philly, I go to Pat and Geno's and get one from both.  
Jimmy's is great too in the historic district.


----------



## BargainTraveller (Aug 14, 2007)

*I am hungry just thinking about this!*

I am in the middle of a 40 day Daniel Fast (fruits, veggies, nuts) and have been talking about getting a cheese steak when I am done. I am hungry just thinking about this!

Here are a few thoughts:

1) I prefer Pat's over Geno's but they are across the street from each other and it is a great excuse to have two to try them out and pick your favorite.

2) Jim's is good too. Grab a steak and sit upstairs by the window watching the unique people go by on South Street.

3) Mama's on Belmont Avenue makes in incredible sandwich with mozzarella that oozes out of a huge roll. It's been called the "biggest, heaviest, freshest, cheesiest steak in Philly."

You can check out some more addresses and reviews at www.bestcheesesteaks.com.

Enjoy!

tom


----------



## bluehende (Aug 16, 2007)

This could start a brawl akin to points vs weeks.  Just be sure you order right or you may face the south Philly cheer.....very much akin to the bronx cheer.


Go to either  ahhh.... 1 wit wiz 




LUVourMarriotts said:


> We will be heading to MFV on 8/18.  One day next week, we plan to make the drive to Philadelphia for a day trip and sightseeing.  It is my first trip to Philadelphia.
> 
> I am definitely interested in getting a Philly Cheese steak while I'm there.  I was wondering where everyone thinks I should go.  Should I go to either Geno's or Pat's, or are they just the places that everyone knows?
> 
> ...


----------



## Indea88 (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL 
I like Pat's with wiz, gotta say wiz......
In Jersey, we have white american cheese, Big John's steaks Cherry Hill


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 18, 2007)

The best Philly cheese steak comes from Ray's Steaks on Valley Forge Road in Lansdale.  Second place goes to Pudge's, who I understand is Ray's brother.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 18, 2007)

*Hold The Cheese.*

We like'm better without cheese -- but with both cooked onions and raw onions, sliced thin, plus lots of ketchup. 

Yum. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax Coiunty), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 19, 2007)

I live in Philly and I don't like them at all.
By the way, the Renaissance Fair is here. It might be something to consider. Really cool!


----------



## bluehende (Aug 19, 2007)

This is a steak wit..   The wit refers to onions.  Wiz is melted velveeta.

I much prefer provolone, but not nearly as much fun to order.




AwayWeGo said:


> We like'm better without cheese -- but with both cooked onions and raw onions, sliced thin, plus lots of ketchup.
> 
> Yum.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax Coiunty), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 19, 2007)

I vote Pat's..."cheese wit extra" (cheese wiz and extra fried onions)

If you like your steak chopped, then try Geno's or Jim's. Pat's doesn't really break up the steak.


----------



## Kilby5924 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Philly's Best*

Ok here is the dirty little secret Pat and Genos don't even make the top 10 places most Philadelphians get there cheese steaks. It is a tourist trap. Here are couple place that have been rated by Philadelphian’s John's roast beef or Tony Luke's. My personal favorite is a place called McNally in Chestnut Hill ask for a Schmitter.
Sheldon


----------



## 225chs (Aug 19, 2007)

Best in Philly

Hands down it's D'Alessandro's in Roxborough


----------



## Eric in McLean (Aug 20, 2007)

I've tried Jim's, Pat's, Geno's, and Chubb's (out in the burbs across the st. from Dalessandro's).  Dalessandro's supposedly changed hands a couple of years ago and since then has been shut down a couple of times for health violations, and they're not open on Sundays.  Jim's is my favorite in the city but you have to order a Philly cheesesteak with wiz....otherwise you're gonna be stuck with flavorless steak.


----------



## esk444 (Aug 21, 2007)

Kilby5924 said:


> Ok here is the dirty little secret Pat and Genos don't even make the top 10 places most Philadelphians get there cheese steaks. It is a tourist trap.



I agree.  Geno's is terrible.  Their cheap bread just ruined it for me.  As for Pat's, it was better, but still not that great.  I hate how they grill up chunks of meat and throw it into a vat, and then just scoop it up into a bun.  Kind of like getting a sandwich at a carnival.  Of the tourist traps, I think Jim's is the best, as they use thinly slices of steak and decent bread.  Too bad no there seems to order it with the 'Wiz.  Years ago, I went to some out of the way places near Philly and they were all superior to Pat's and Geno's (though I can't remember where they were anymore).  They were all kind of like neighborhood Italian casual dining restaurants.


----------

